# Finally got myself a small boat



## Bamafan121292 (Feb 19, 2019)

Finally just got myself a small boat, and no longer have to shore fish. Is there anyway someone could point me in the right direction for specks and reds? Bays or bayou? I've searched older threads but could not find much for march. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd say it's a small boat, I can't even see it, lol. 

But really, it's always a good idea to put your location or the area which you intend to fish, it'd help for someone to steer you in the right direction. 

G/luck with your boat, tight lines for sure.


----------



## Bamafan121292 (Feb 19, 2019)

Yes sir I should have put that. And anywhere in the Pensacola/GB area. Was thinking of trying the grass beds around gulf breeze tomorrow. And I recently acquired a 14.5 ft stauter cedar point special.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Anywhere you got grass, weeds, or drop offs.... Dock lights at night.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

The rat reds are all over the grass beds right, with some large ones in between 
Finger mullet have been productive over the last few days


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Try the eastside of the 3 mile bridge, pensacola side. There's still bridge stuff around when they moved the old fishing bridge. Fish it and around the old bridge pilings, not the new one. But might be good there too? 
I've nailed the reds there, nothing under 42". Started hitting them right at dusk dark and into the night. Was fun, but would've been better (for my stomach) if I could've got at least 1 slot. g/l


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I have not seen much going on in the upper Blackwater the last two chances I had to go (last one being yesterday afternoon). I'm going with the Milli Vanilli excuse and blaming it on all the rain we had north of here a few weeks ago staining up the water. 

I think if I wanted to just stretch a line I would second the grass flats in Santa Rosa Sound. You can see the grass beds if you look at the satellite photos on Google Earth or Google Maps. Twitch baits like Xraps, paddletail swimbaits on a jig head or belly weight hook hopped along through the grass, and my personal favorite way to catch fish, topwater walking baits like a spook. Gold spoons will catch reds as well.


----------



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

Find grass beds for trout. Reds will be more challenging. Behind NAS Sherman Cove Marine has been thick with reds. Look for the drop off. Good luck!


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

If you're just learning boating, maybe you should keep it to grass flats in the sound, and avoid bridges and deep water until you get a hang of it. There's plenty to catch over the grass this time of year and several good launches for small boats. Make sure you have the necessary life jackets and all other coast guard required gear. Post pictures when you start catching.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

CurDog said:


> Try the eastside of the 3 mile bridge, pensacola side. There's still bridge stuff around when they moved the old fishing bridge. Fish it and around the old bridge pilings, not the new one. But might be good there too?
> I've nailed the reds there, nothing under 42". Started hitting them right at dusk dark and into the night. Was fun, but would've been better (for my stomach) if I could've got at least 1 slot. g/l





I've caught a few of them red amberjacks over there recently!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

And we need pictures of said boat....


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

OHenry said:


> I've caught a few of them red amberjacks over there recently!


Yup, there's a spot on the GB side near the new 3-mile bridge (SW) that has some big 'uns.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Easiest pretty much guaranteed way to catch some without much skill is dock lights. Drift a live shrimp through the light are rig a gulp on a jig head and work it through the light. Congrats on the new boat !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Love to see a pic. Love me a stauter built. I grew up on old river with same boat.


----------

